# spray, brush, or roll doors?



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

How do most people finish doors. Spray, roll, brush? I always spray. However, i just did a house where I had to roll the doors due to the homeowner not picking the door color until the new house was done. I am so used to the spray look, i was not happy with the look of rolled.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

Mostly repaints here so its a heavy roll then we lay it off with a brush. Oil works the best but lately have used waterborne with success. But in general you will never get a sprayed look w/o spraying. I think sprayed looks the best also.

Definitely if its new construction spray it


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

New construction so spray it is. We sometimes brush out a six panel door here or there.


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Don't laugh but I get nice results from brushing out the panels and hotdog rolling the rest. No runs, no fluff. This is on residential renos.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Repaints on older houses, roll and lay off with brush.

New construction, low to mid price range,spray the base coats, mini-roll the top coats. Touch ups will be rolled anyway.

New construction high price, spray finish.


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

Brush
Mostly occupied re-paints so I rarely spray, and roller stipple on trim/doors looks cheesy


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

99% of time...spray em ,remainder of the time brush .mostly re do's...


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Touch up?


----------



## PAINTWERKS (Jun 11, 2004)

Ive always had great sucess with just rolling the doors out with a whizz velour roller. To me it looks as if they were sprayed. And of course Im using Muralo Ultra SG.

Thanks Dan


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not a fan of rolling doors, but sometimes it fits the job. When I worked commercial, that's what they did. Big two panel doors. 

I like good old fashioned brush, but a lot of customers love the twinkly, sparkly look of the hot dog roller. Spraying is the most professional, manufactured look, but again, touch ups?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I live with the 'Trade Winds' and spraying is not often an option unless you want to shield a couple of homes. I've seen guys who build a spray booth using 2X2's and Visqueen.


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

In an older thread, someone asked why should i brush and roll door bucks and steel doors, why not spray them?

If you can spray them, then go for it, it is much faster.

They also said if they were doing a repaint of doors in an occupied office, that it would be cheaper to remove the doors from the site, spray them off site and reinstall them, me thinks they are crazy, and they can be painted brush and roll for much less than removing them spraying them and reinstalling them.

Of course some think spraying is the only way!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

*depends*

new construction more than 3 doors-spray....(less than 3, isn't worth the set up/clean up)

repaints-brush and/or roll

ultimately, it comes down to what the HO wants, but if they dont specify...this is my standard


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Spray, in the garage, visqueen one wall and up onto the ceiling and down onto the floor. New construction.


----------

